

Can Citizens Become a Political Force? - MaysonL
http://davidbrin.blogspot.com/2014/06/can-citizens-become-political-force.html

======
snowwrestler
There is no consistent correlation between money and U.S. federal electoral
success, when other factors such as incumbency are controlled for.

Even the Sunlight Foundation, in studying the 2012 federal election, concluded
that the increased outside spending had no measurable effect.

The idea that the U.S. electoral system is hostage to big money interests is
largely a myth. While Congress as a whole has very low approval ratings, most
members of Congress have good approval ratings in their districts and states.
In addition, the policy platforms being pursued by those members of Congress
also enjoy strong approval from their voters.

The system actually does work. The problem is that voters disagree with _each
other_ vehemently on a number of issues, and therefore demand that their
elected representatives achieve ideological victory in both directions at
once.

